# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Groove HP52 έχασε το ip->services

## berdux

Συμβαίνει το εξής περίεργο σε ένα από τα groove μου: ξαφνικά σταμάτησα να μπορώ να συνδεθώ με οτιδήποτε στο interface του (http,ssh,telnet,winbox,api), εκτός από winbox και telnet στην MAC που ανοίγουν κανονικά.
Το link κατά τα άλλα παίζει απροβλημάτιστα! (αν εξαιρέσουμε λίγο κεντράρισμα που χρειάζεται..)

Τσεκάροντας λοιπόν το IP->services, είναι κενό τελείως.



Όλο αυτό πρέπει να έγινε μετά από firmware update. Έκανα downgrade αλλά δεν έπαιξε.
τα άλλα 2 groove δεν έκαναν το ίδιο πρόβλημα πάντως

Έχει κανείς καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## geolos

Reset to factory default δοκίμασες;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gas

Με netinstall μαλλον θα φτιαξει!!

----------


## berdux

> Reset to factory default δοκίμασες;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10 δευτερόλεπτα αφού πάτησα το "Δημοσίευση" ήμουν σίγουρος ότι το πρώτο σχόλιο θα ήταν αυτό!  :: 
αλλα βαριόμουν να ξαναπεράσω το configuration
μόλις το έκανα και έπαιξε btw! thanks!

----------


## geolos

Παλιόπαιδο.... δεν είπαμε να κρατάμε backup :-p
Πάλι καλά!  :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

> Συμβαίνει το εξής περίεργο σε ένα από τα groove μου: ξαφνικά σταμάτησα να μπορώ να συνδεθώ με οτιδήποτε στο interface του (http,ssh,telnet,winbox,api), εκτός από winbox και telnet στην MAC που ανοίγουν κανονικά.
> Το link κατά τα άλλα παίζει απροβλημάτιστα! (αν εξαιρέσουμε λίγο κεντράρισμα που χρειάζεται..)
> 
> Τσεκάροντας λοιπόν το IP->services, είναι κενό τελείως.
> 
> 
> 
> Όλο αυτό πρέπει να έγινε μετά από firmware update. Έκανα downgrade αλλά δεν έπαιξε.
> τα άλλα 2 groove δεν έκαναν το ίδιο πρόβλημα πάντως
> ...


RouterOS version δεν αναφέρεις όμως που είναι το πιο σημαντικό.

----------

